# Boogity Boogity Boogity Daytona cook!



## jmud (Feb 22, 2014)

Can't wait till tomorrow. Will be cookin up 2 butts, 2 racks of ribs, 2 fattys, and whatever else people decide to bring for my fire chiefs Daytona party. Promise to supply plenty of Q view. The Mudd Pit is hooked up to the Chevy and waiting.


----------



## jmud (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, can't forget about breakfast. Corned beef hash on the cast iron skillet, scrambled eggs and venison breakfast sausage


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Smoked hash eggs and deer sausage. Too early to crack a beer?


----------



## jay411 (Feb 23, 2014)

jmud said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, never to early to crack open a beer


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Someone say fatty?? Bacon cheeseburger and pizza


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks good jmud, another racing junkie here.  Can't wait !!  Your gonna be eatin good if nothing else !  Thumbs Up


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






The chief gettin down on fatty making. I'm captain, volunteer friemen


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






2 fattys down and 2 racks of St. Louis ribs. Trying to get ribs down for competition


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






...........along with the 2 butts and rib tips. Butts been down for 4 hours


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Wrapping ribs after 2 hours for an hour. Used a splash of mustard, some sauce, rub, and Apple butter. Rib tips I cut into pieces like burnt ends and put butter sauce and apple butter and wrapped as well


----------



## foamheart (Feb 23, 2014)

jmud said:


> Too early to crack a beer?


Its 5:00 some where!


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Its 5:00 some where!



It's cracked. Miller hard cider and water


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Rib tips


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Fattys


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Was no time and half the ribs were gone


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2014)

You gotta fill your smoker back up, the 500 is in rain delay !  When your smoker was full, there was racing !  Just saying might be somethin to it :ROTF.


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You gotta fill your smoker back up, the 500 is in rain delay !  When your smoker was full, there was racing !  Just saying might be somethin to it :ROTF.



Lol pork butts still chillin wrapped up and foiled in cooler


----------



## jmud (Feb 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Feb 23, 2014






Pork butt done


----------



## palladini (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep 88 wins, after a looooooong rain delayed race.  Watched er' all.  Had several phone calls form my buddy who has different TV provider that me and cannot get the channels I watch it on.  He was watching it on TSN, the Canadian equivalent to ESPN or Fox Sports in the States. That being so, they allocate a specific time for the race and have something else scheduled in at a certain time, so about mid way through the rain delay, he calls and asks why another sporting event was on that channel.  Because he gets no Fox channels on his Bell Vibe TV, ha missed the last half, I did not, My Shaw Satellite has 3 Fox Channels I was able to watch the race on.


----------

